

Show HN: BugMuncher - Google+ style feedback for your site - MattBearman

Hi Everyone,<p>I've just launched my new web app BugMuncher - http://bugmuncher.com  - which allows any website to have Google+ style visual feedback. (For those who've not used the Google+ feedback tool, it allows you to highlight an area of a page, as well as censor private information and automatically generate a screen shot which is sent with the feedback).<p>Of course, Hacker News is the first place I've submitted it to, and I'd love your feedback on everything from design and usability to price.<p>Having seen it written on these pages time and time again, I've gone for the most basic implementation I could, so that I could launch quickly. It's taken me 2 weeks of solid evenings and weekends to get this complete.<p>Cheers,
Matt Bearman
======
braindead_in
Nice and clean design. I think the pitch here is the perfect pitch to put up
on the website given that your primary audience are developers. Also some
information on it's integrated into a website would be useful.

~~~
MattBearman
Thanks for the feedback, unfortunately I can't take credit for the design,
it's straight out of theme forest :)

That's a good idea about explaining how it's integrated, all you need to do is
include the bugMuncher.min.js script on a page, (and jQuery if you don't
already have it). Of course the feedback won't submit if you don't have an
account with BugMuncher.

Think I'll add an FAQ section, and put that in.

Thanks again.

~~~
esprehn
You may want to clarify that the private data that's "blacked out" is still
sent to both BugMuncher and the third party you're using for screenshots. The
blackouts only hide things from the email recipient.

I'd be careful about this as you're potentially collecting (and
rebroadcasting) an awful lot of personal information about users of the
service. Security tokens in pages, links to images, usernames and emails.

~~~
MattBearman
I should probably clarify this on the website: the full HTML (including
potentially the information under the blackout) is sent to the server so it
can be re-rendered. As soon as the screenshot is taken all the HTML content is
deleted. Also the third party screen shot service doesn't cache anything.

I'll create a privacy policy page and put a more detailed description in that
ASAP.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
akavi
Bug report: It seems to choke if you scroll down the page after opening the
bug muncher (ie, the lightbox doesn't follow the scrolling, and clicking
preview doesn't do anything)

~~~
MattBearman
I've fixed the scrolling issue, the preview not working seems to be an issue
with certain versions of firefox (are you running FF4?) Gonna see if I can
solve that one now.

Thanks again for the heads up, its always so hard to find these bugs when
there's so many browsers available...

Edit: The preview button not working in firefox is now fixed, also tested in
chrome, and IE 7, 8 & 9

------
MattBearman
Clickable link - <http://bugmuncher.com>

------
bretthopper
What technology do you use to generate the screenshots?

~~~
MattBearman
I use a third party service, I thought about setting up my own system, but it
went against the 'launch quick' ethos :)

If I get a good few users I'll invest in an in-house system.

